# Heritage rough rider ?



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Are the 22s any good for the price? Or is it worth it to just spend the money and get a bearcat?


----------



## maxfold (Apr 19, 2008)

*22*

I watched a man four spaces down the range shooting at 50 feet stay in a 1.5 " circle .he used up over 100 rounds rough rider 8" barrel adj sights using a rest , have owned two and liked them . they will be a nice gun .if you shoot all the time will not last like a better brand get 22l 22mag cyl for money you can not beat it . goodluck maxfold


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I just want one to carry in the woods that's quieter than a tokarev... I'll be looking for one or trying to trade for one soon


----------



## collectorden (Jun 2, 2011)

aaronious45 said:


> Are the 22s any good for the price? Or is it worth it to just spend the money and get a bearcat?


I haven't owned a Heritage, but I've heard they are a good gun for the price.

There are several decent D/A rimfire revolvers that fall between the Heritage and the Bearcat price-wise.


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

I have owned two of them and bought one for my wife about three years ago. She loves it and I don't have anything bad to say about them. Very nice gun for the money. If you are looking for an inexpensive .22 to take in the woods or use for a tackle box gun, you won't do much better for the price unless you were to find a nice used single six or bearcat as you mentioned. Academy sells them and if I can remember correctly, right about the $200 range for a convertible 22 LR/22 Magnum. Good luck to you.


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

I have two and enjoy both I use them in cowboy action shooting. I have run at least 1000 rounds with no problems and the action seems to be solid.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

The only used bearcat I've seen is at buck-n-bass for 400$ i think..seemed like to much..I'd rather have one of those but for 200 brand new...ya know?


----------



## FowlHunter13 (Jan 11, 2011)

Normally you can pick up a blued bearcat new for $399 +/- depending on the dealer. I was lucky enough to find a like new used bearcat for way less than that. For around $200, you are probably not going to find a much better deal for a kick around gun than that Heritage.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

That's what I was thinking, I just wanted to see if they were a pile of junk before I got one... The hunt is on!


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

It's a shame you weren't looking for one a couple of months ago.
Academy had them on Black Friday for $99. This was with the long rifle cylinder only. Didn't include the mag cylinder.
They've had them for that price that last 3 or 4 Black Fridays that I know of.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Dang, I may have to wait then...the have the 22lr and mag combo for 176$ right now...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I guess it just depends on how quickly you want it and if the mag cylinder is worth $76 to you.
I have a Ruger Single Six with both cylinders and I've only used the mag cylinder once.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

welldoya said:


> I guess it just depends on how quickly you want it and if the mag cylinder is worth $76 to you.
> I have a Ruger Single Six with both cylinders and I've only used the mag cylinder once.


I love to rabbit hunt in the middle of the day between deer hunts, so the mag would be AWSOME for that, the lr would be cheap to shoot and quiet for when you don't wanna wake the neighbors due to an armadillo.


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

I'm looking and it looks like the Cimerron Plinkerton is about the same price..any quality diff?


----------

